# C-DAWG COBIA REPORT 3-26



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes ladies you heard me....3-26 in the middle of pouring down rain, tornado watches, massive seas, absolutely no sun....and complete stupidity we decided to fish. Got the call from Alex at about noon saying "wanna go lingin" of course I said "hell yea" and was out the door. Strong outgoing tide and a pretty good swell coming in made the pass pretty sporty, but theres noone better at the helm than myles and we survived. Turned the corner and me and alex jumped in the tower about 1 and it was go time. I recall commenting at one point that I should of wore my cowboy hat because it sure felt like we were on one pissed off bull. about 45 minutes into fishing Alex spots a pair on his side, mylo gets the boat into position and alex puts a *willie joe custom jig* on the fish and it eats. Alex climbs out of the tower and i'm right behind him. I had to hang onto the back of his belt with one hand and hold the tower in the other to make sure he stayed in the boat. After about a 10 minute battle the fish comes to the boat and I put the steel to him, beautiful shot I might add, stone cold right in the side of the head. Goto snatch the fish in the boat and the butt of the gaff hits the tower and the fish comes off (insert lots of very foul language here). Luckily the jig stayed put and after another short fight and moving to the bow of the boat away from the tower I get a chance to redeem myself and we get the fish in the boat without any problems. A fish in the box in these seas? we're all patting ourselves on the back even though we think the fish is to short to put on the scale. We fished down to the pier and back and didn't see another fish. Climb out of the tower and get ready to head home and.......OH SHIT the throttle is stuck...no neutral, no reverse...nothing over 2k rpms straight ahead. This is the point where we start kicking ourselves and saying we should of stayed home. Not being able to manipulate the throttle while shooting the pass on any kind of day is a scary thought. On a day like today....well you can imagine. I had a couple people on standby to get in touch with the coasties if i didn't check in every couple of minutes. But once again we had ole mylo at the helm and he did what we pay him the big bucks to do. Got back to the ramp and had to pull the kill switch and coast into the dock. Got the boat on the trailer and dropped off at the house and myles had to run to a coaches meeting for his little girls softball team. Me and Alex pull the tape on the fish 3 times....AND HE'S 45 INCHES. So off to outcast we go. Jud thought we were full of it at first when we told him we had a fish to weigh, got tommy to come down and measure him, he looks at the fish and says "that fish is too small" but he tosses him on the board anyways and sure enough he's tourny legal. NOT ONLY THAT BUT HE'S A DOUBLE DAILY AND HE'S LEADING THE SMALL BOAT (even if we are the only boat to weigh a fish yet). Fillet him out and bag him up and head back home.



So yes....it was rougher than shit

YES WE WERE THE ONLY BOAT TO FISH TODAY....call us what you want....idiots, dedicated, dumbasses, morons, etc. etc. etc. Dickie Kaiser even called us his Heros.



The fish was 33.01 btw. It was by far the longest skinniest fish I've ever seen. Tommy also said it is the lowest weight even to make the board.



Alex has the pics and will post them in a little while


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I forgot to mention that we were fishing a 19' cape horn while all the big boys were still tied up at the dock


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You're my hero josh oke


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

That means a lot coming from you chickenbone....you fish the pier today?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm impressed. Good work!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

alex tried to talk me into going around noon too...I was going to go just so they had 3 people, then he told me you were going so I went to work instead....congrats fellows, true modern day hero's!:letsdrink


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

caught on a WILLY JOE CUSTOM !!!!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (3/26/2009)*alex tried to talk me into going around noon too...I was going to go just so they had 3 people, then he told me you were going so I went to work instead....congrats fellows, true modern day hero's!:letsdrink




good thing you didnt go today Jon....I ain't so sure the welds on the tower would of held up


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

and to be perfectly honesty with everyone....I wouldn't of cared one bit if that fish would of only been 40 inches and not made the tourny. The fact that we fished on a day like today, and we were the ONLY boat, and we caught a fish made the whole thing worth while. I would be just as stoked if it would of been a 30 inch throw back instead


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

can you say DUMBASS! hero's, thats BS. the hero's would have been the guys that would have gone out and got your dumb asses! crow while you may. you are on barrowed time! i can't believe the praise people are giving you guys. Ya'll are STUPID for fishing today. good luck guys, you will need it!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (3/26/2009)*can you say DUMBASS! hero's, thats BS. the hero's would have been the guys that would have gone out and got your dumb asses! crow while you may. you are on barrowed time! i can't believe the praise people are giving you guys. Ya'll are STUPID for fishing today. good luck guys, you will need it!




Now thats the kind of response I was looking for. Scott you are truly a man who understands the conditions we faced today. Thank you for being the voice of reason and adding a little more to this story so that people understand just how truly ballsy we were to fish. If we get the throttle problem worked out in the morning we'll probably fish tomorrow afternoon, see you out there?


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

yea--I agree with the captain-- kinda crazy--remember the football players out of Clearwater


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure if that is sarcasm, but it didn't look too bad today, 6-8 but the swells were spaced a good bit apart. I would have fished today given the chance.



Josh, the pier was muddy sir, I think they went 0 for 5, lots of fish out of jig range.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

> *LITECATCH (3/26/2009)*can you say DUMBASS! hero's, thats BS. the hero's would have been the guys that would have gone out and got your dumb asses! crow while you may. you are on barrowed time! i can't believe the praise people are giving you guys. Ya'll are STUPID for fishing today. good luck guys, you will need it!


Scott were you out there today ? Have you fished this past week ? we fished wed and friday , and both days were rougher than today. The only bad part was going through the pass. The throttle situation was bad luck and could happen anytime. We know our limits and what we can / can not dnce we got tofishing it wasnot bad at all. Spaced apart and just up and down . Dumbass , not so much..but thanks for the post


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *biggamefishr (3/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *LITECATCH (3/26/2009)*can you say DUMBASS! hero's, thats BS. the hero's would have been the guys that would have gone out and got your dumb asses! crow while you may. you are on borrowed time! i can't believe the praise people are giving you guys. Ya'll are STUPID for fishing today. good luck guys, you will need it!
> ...




He never used the term _ballsy_ and neither would I. Lot of risk for a snake. Glad yall made it back though.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *DKFREE (3/26/2009)*yea--I agree with the captain-- kinda crazy--remember the football players out of Clearwater




Yea I agreed with my captains (thats plural, as in two 100 ton master captains) on the fact that we should fish today


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *John B. (3/26/2009)*Not sure if that is sarcasm, but it didn't look too bad today, 6-8 but the swells were spaced a good bit apart. I would have fished today given the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Josh, the pier was muddy sir, I think they went 0 for 5, lots of fish out of jig range.




No sarcasm little buddy, just wondering if you fished or not. Yea there were quite a few muddy areas we had to go around. One big mud hole at the pier. I knew they had seen some fish earlier today was just wondering the final count


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

been there done that, but scary part was not having full command of ur vessal if u had needed it


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Easy ladies, ya'll know it was rough as hell, engine issue's or not, it was a shitty day to be on the water!! Doesnt make you hero's cause you caught fish and made it back in conditions that made everybody else stay home. It's the not so lucky guys who we read about in the paper!! Could have easily been the three of you!! Imagine the headline's if things had gone wrong, 

" 2 Local 100 ton captains and one other dude lost at sea all for a daily double"!!

BTW, Good job on the double daily, glad ya'll made it home safe!! And take all of our bashing with a grain of salt, you had to know it was coming. Dont get your panties in a wad. freakin drama queens!!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

awww come on tony, noones getting their panties in a wad (mine were soaked so I took them off earlier anyways) It wasn't that bad today, just tall and steep, only problem was the lack of throttle coming in the pass and that obviously wasn't a problem since we arrived alive.



I guess I should say "don't knock it til you've tried it" maybe that'll cut down on some of the bashing? :letsdrink


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (3/26/2009)*
> 
> good thing you didnt go today Jon....I ain't so sure the welds on the tower would of held up


what are you saying josh??


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (3/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (3/26/2009)*
> ...




i'm just saying you aren't as petite as I am


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

sure seems like a little bit of jealousy coming from some people.....


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (3/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (3/26/2009)*
> ...


Dont know if he was refering to you or me, but the term "fatass" was used more than once!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (3/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (3/26/2009)*Not sure if that is sarcasm, but it didn't look too bad today, 6-8 but the swells were spaced a good bit apart. I would have fished today given the chance.
> ...




No, I was asking litecatch if he was being sarcastic.... it really wasn't too bad and I get that cape handled it better than many big boats would.

I saw how big it was and I definatly would have fished today. I'm not scared.



Good fish sir!


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job on the fish glad yall made it back o.k. looking forward to next week after I get off work to go also


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

alright I'm getting confused....I don't think I called anyone a fatass, but if i did i meant it. 



and not sure who the jealousy remark was directed at captain jon, but if it was towards me you're right because you get to wear that super sweet jumpsuit to work oke


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I was referring to litecatch, its funny that he wasn't even out there today to know how bad it really was, but he call's people dumbass's for going.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (3/26/2009)*alright I'm getting confused....I don't think I called anyone a fatass, but if i did i meant it.
> 
> and not sure who the jealousy remark was directed at captain jon, but if it was towards me you're right because you get to wear that super sweet jumpsuit to work oke


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Oh, dont pull that shit, you used the words "fatass" and "barney with his bullet in his front pocket" more than once!! All I know is there are no bullets in my pocket's!!!! 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (3/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (3/26/2009)*alright I'm getting confused....I don't think I called anyone a fatass, but if i did i meant it.
> ...


lol....thats some funny stuff right there....


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

alright ya'll are derailing my report!!!! THIS IS THE REASON THAT NOONE POST REPORTS ON HERE ANYMORE!!! haha



Plus I've gotten bashed on this thread and I'm not happy with waterhazards avatar so I'm going to hit the alert button 47 times and complain to the mods that there aren't any women in it.



I'm heading to bed, I think one of those giant waves today in the perfect storm knocked something loose in my head and I've gotten a bit goofy because of it


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

alright I'm an idiot, and my functions are still messed up so I can't edit my own post....but there is a woman in Jons avatar....regardless, I'm not happy that she isn't barely covered. So i'll only hit the alert button 25 times


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I wonder if this one will get deleted??


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

ok josh, obviously you have head trauma from being out there in that dangerous slop. This is exactly the reason why you guys should have never been out there to begin with. My tax dollars would have been spenttrying to save3 guys with NO EXPERIENCE at all fishing in a boat that shouldnt leave my grandfathers pond.

Shame on youguys. I can't believe you were out there fishing in that. You are on "BARROWED" time! Hopefully you have learned your lessons. Bad boys!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

If you can't hang with the big dogs stay at the dock (we can see who that is). Congrats, I would have fished too given the oppurtunity


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

alright I'm back for a moment, but just to add....



I feared more for my safety while riding in alexs truck in the rain upto outcast to weigh our fish than I did at any other time today. But I seriously doubt that the slick roads and sheets of rain stopped any of the bashers from driving around town and doing whatever they felt they needed to do.



I equate these as about the same thing. Wet roads/rough seas....could of waited til tomorrow to pick up your viagra from the pharmacy/could of waited til tomorrow to fish...the fire department, FHP, and ambulances would of had to clean up your mess/the coasties and FWC would of had to come get you.....could of hydroplaned and taken out a church van full of nuns/could of lost power in the pass and swamped.....could of sat on your ass and looked out the window at the weather/could of hooked up the boat, jacked up a 45" fish, won a double daily and had one hell of a story to tell.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Ballsy, but hey,Ya gotta quench the fever.Glad to see the c-dawg is still going strong. Scince what 94-'95 about the same year i got mine. Finallysold her 6mo. ago R.I.P Rachel P:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying

Yall arent running the same 140 yamaha are you?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (3/26/2009)*Ballsy, but hey,Ya gotta quench the fever.Glad to see the c-dawg is still going strong. Scince what 94-'95 about the same year i got mine. Finallysold her 6mo. ago R.I.P Rachel P:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying
> 
> 
> 
> Yall arent running the same 140 yamaha are you?




Its a 130 Ernie....still running like a champ once you get all the water/trash out of the carbs and of course the whole throttle issue


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

This sounds like the discussion belongs at an AA meeting, or more like it CA. Difference isthey admitted they did it. Also sounds like taking the plunge with the ugly chick, you just have to tell somebody you did it. Ahhhhh, we can all relate.

Chris


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (3/26/2009)*alright I'm back for a moment, but just to add....
> 
> I feared more for my safety while riding in alexs truck in the rain upto outcast to weigh our fish than I did at any other time today. But I seriously doubt that the slick roads and sheets of rain stopped any of the bashers from driving around town and doing whatever they felt they needed to do.
> 
> I equate these as about the same thing. Wet roads/rough seas....could of waited til tomorrow to pick up your viagra from the pharmacy/could of waited til tomorrow to fish...the fire department, FHP, and ambulances would of had to clean up your mess/the coasties and FWC would of had to come get you.....could of hydroplaned and taken out a church van full of nuns/could of lost power in the pass and swamped.....could of sat on your ass and looked out the window at the weather/could of hooked up the boat, jacked up a 45" fish, won a double daily and had one hell of a story to tell.


That is a no driving SOB. He can drive a 100ft boatin a mudpuddlebut keep him out of a truck.


----------

